# My no-CO2 rimless 15 gallon aquascape



## justinc

Long time lurker, thought I'd share my scape! I've been in the hobby for about a year and a half now and I'm obsessed...

This is my second tank, I set it up as a gift for my grandpa in May 2017. It is at his apartment so I only see this tank about once or twice a week currently, I found it did really well with this hands off approach. Planning a high tech tank soon, once I find some good equipment!


















specs: 15 gallon, no co2, fluval c3 filter

light: daylight LED bulb on a desklamp for 6 hours a day

substrate: aquasoil, gravel, sand

hardscape: spiderwood branches and lava rock

plants: narrow leaf java fern, anubias nana petite, monte carlo, hydrocotyle trippartia, crypt wendtii, blyxa japonica, water lettuce, fissidens moss

stocking: cherry shrimp, amano shrimp, neon tetra, glow light danio

maintenance/dosing: scrape glass, trim moss, 50% water change, recently dosing a dry macro and micro mix

More process/details in this imgur album!










Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## infolific

Thanks for sharing. The tank looks great!

Isn't it amazing what the right desk lamp (bulb) will grow?


----------



## cb1021

Wow that's fantastic. What an inspiration.

Low tech are my favorite tanks. Do you dose Excel? Great growth


----------



## justinc

infolific said:


> Thanks for sharing. The tank looks great!
> 
> Isn't it amazing what the right desk lamp (bulb) will grow?


Thanks a lot!! yeah, pleasantly surprised! Was a really budget bulb


----------



## justinc

cb1021 said:


> Wow that's fantastic. What an inspiration.
> 
> Low tech are my favorite tanks. Do you dose Excel? Great growth


Thanks man! I've been dosing excel lately after water changes, but wasn't for the majority of the past 11 months


----------



## Ryan s

Very nice, thanks for sharing. The set up is amazing .


----------



## FishNerd

Absolutely gorgeous, thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## elbereth

Stunning set-up! Very inspiring - thanks for sharing!


----------



## gtgwin

Isn't it annoying when the aqua soil shifts over to the front, over the sand? I can't figure out a good way to keep it separated either...

but it does make the scape look more natural this way...


----------



## John_C

*Wow*

Love it Love it Love it...!!! Good work.


----------

